# North of Toronto Herf - Oct. 4



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

OK guys, hoping to squeeze in one more before the snow flies.
Looking at Saturday, Oct. 4, mid-afternoon 'til whenever. If this doesn't work for most, I may be able to swing it by a week either way.
This will either be in my open air cigar lounge (back yard) or enclosed cigar facility (garage) depending on the weather. Hopefully it's nice 'cause I really don't want to have to clean out the garage. 
I'm in Barrie, ON, which is a straight shot up Hwy. 400 from Toronto. It'll take about 45 min to get here from from the Hwy. 401/400 junction.
So, who's up for a herf?

1. GWN


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

So, who's up for a herf?

1. GWN
2. Shaggy


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

On shift in Lake Huron/Geo. Bay painting 3 lighthouses.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> On shift in Lake Huron/Geo. Bay painting 3 lighthouses.


Geez, Georgian Bay's only half an hour from here. Beach the ship at Wasaga Beach and I'll pick you up.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wish we could...I'd have a place to stay, my sister lives in Barrie:ss


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry, I would love to attend, but my son's hockey season is in full swing.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

My wife's birthday is October 1 so it'l take a minor miracle (or a really great gift) to get up for this one...


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry... first curling event of the season... 9 holes of golf and then 6 ends of curling. The Putt & Sweep.


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear said:


> My wife's birthday is October 1 so it'l take a minor miracle (or a really great gift) to get up for this one...


That's what flowers are for. :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

GWN said:


> That's what flowers are for. :tu


... and wine, spa treatments, tickets to the theater aand last (but not least) jewelry.

No worries Jeff, I'm working on it... :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> ... and wine, spa treatments, tickets to the theater aand last (but not least) jewelry.
> 
> No worries Jeff, I'm working on it... :tu


:r:r:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Bear said:


> ... and wine, spa treatments, tickets to the theater aand last (but not least) jewelry.
> 
> No worries Jeff, I'm working on it... :tu


Throw in a back rub and you should be good to go herfing :r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> Throw in a back rub and you should be good to go herfing :r


Good call!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> Good call!


can i have one too????


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> can i have one too????


I dunno. Haven't heard if Nick is coming yet. :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy - If I could possibly get in on a car pool that would be great:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Prefy said:


> 1. GWN
> 2. Shaggy
> 3. DonnieW
> 4. Buzzman600
> 5. Prefy - If I could possibly get in on a car pool that would be great:tu


Look forward to meeting you. :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Oct. 4 is my wedding anniversary. Sorry but there is no way I'll be able to make this one.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Oct. 4 is my wedding anniversary. Sorry but there is no way I'll be able to make this one.


wuss


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

DragonMan said:


> Oct. 4 is my wedding anniversary. Sorry but there is no way I'll be able to make this one.


Why don't you just bring the wife? Problem solved!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Oct. 4 is my wedding anniversary. Sorry but there is no way I'll be able to make this one.


That's too bad. Now who's gonna smoke all the Gurkas I've been saving for you?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> wuss


 :r:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy 
6. Bear :ss


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Bear said:


> 1. GWN
> 2. Shaggy
> 3. DonnieW
> 4. Buzzman600
> ...


_Attaboy!_


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

working, sigh... sorry..


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wuss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> wuss


Damn, beat me to it! You've got an itch finger on that wuss trigger.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear said:


> 6. Bear :ss


Hope it's not gonna cost you too much.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

GWN said:


> Hope it's not gonna cost you too much.


1- 2 Tickets to We will Rock You (she's going with my sister)
2- Back rub
3- Spa treatment (mani/pedi + facial)
4- Dinner out to the Keg on her B-Day
5- Mini shopping spree at her favourite store... :hn

All in all, it's gonna cost me but _you gotta pay if you wanna play! :r_


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> Why don't you just bring the wife? Problem solved!


No dice, that's not exactly what my wife would consider a romantic evening *alone*!



GWN said:


> That's too bad. Now who's gonna smoke all the Gurkas I've been saving for you?


That's not a problem Jeff, it is common knowledge that Shaggy and Donnie love Gurkhas. Donnie took a Gurkha Beast from me at my last herf and Mike can never have enough!! Just give all your Gurkhas to them. :tu


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> No dice, that's not exactly what my wife would consider a romantic evening *alone*!
> 
> That's not a problem Jeff, it is common knowledge that Shaggy and Donnie love Gurkhas. Donnie took a Gurkha Beast from me at my last herf and Mike can never have enough!! Just give all your Gurkhas to them. :tu


:r:r:r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

bump:ss


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

GWN said:


> bump:ss


bump bump:chk:chk:chk


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

OK guys, looking like this will be a small but mighty herf.
Already picked up a box of burgers, but if the crowd stays this small, I may upgrade the menu some. Whatever it is, I'm making a big bowl of Caesar salad with a long garlic finish that gives a Camacho Triple Maduro a run for it's money. I'll grab some pop, etc and probably a case of beer. 
If you feel like bringing anything else, by all means do so.
I'll send out directions etc via PM over the weekend.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Damn, Im working all weekend. Cant make this one.


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Are events like this open to noobies?


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

spincycle said:


> Are events like this open to noobies?


You know it. :tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Is that next weekend? Hmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Ambientboy can ride shotgun?


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Is that next weekend? Hmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Ambientboy can ride shotgun?


WOOT!!! Next weekend, I'm sure he Can:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Is that next weekend? Hmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Ambientboy can ride shotgun?


Next weekend indeed. 
Some OK hotels around here if you guys need to crash. I can check some rates and let you know. 
What about D-Ball?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Conch Republican said:


> Is that next weekend? Hmmmmmmmmm I wonder if Ambientboy can ride shotgun?


You better get your A$$ up here Bro! :chk

Paging Ambientboy... You in?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

GWN said:


> Next weekend indeed.
> Some OK hotels around here if you guys need to crash. I can check some rates and let you know.
> What about D-Ball?


Isn't he getting married the following weekend? :hn (<- I kidd!)


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear said:


> Isn't he getting married the following weekend? :hn (<- I kidd!)


Yeah, it is the weekend after the herf. Imagine he'll have a thing or two to do next weekend.:hn:hn:hn


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy 
6. Bear
7. spincycle?
8. Conch?
9. Ambientboy?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Bear said:


> You better get your A$$ up here Bro! :chk
> 
> Paging Ambientboy... You in?


_*radio whitenoise and crackle*

This is Ambientboy checking in. I have my first dinner shift that Saturday @ my new restaurant. No shotgun here for me! If something happens like the place burns down on Friday, I'm THERE! - over.

*radio clicks*_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ambientboy said:


> _*radio whitenoise and crackle*
> 
> This is Ambientboy checking in. I have my first dinner shift that Saturday @ my new restaurant. No shotgun here for me! If something happens like the place burns down on Friday, I'm THERE! - over.
> 
> *radio clicks*_


wuss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Three more days ...... :ss

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy 
6. Bear
7. spincycle?
8. Conch?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Three more days ...... :ss

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy 
6. Bear
7. spincycle?
8. Conch?
9. A2VR6


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you guys going to be there around 3-4pm? I need to go from Toronto to Waterloo to Barrie, so if you guys are there a bit later, I'll join. :ss


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

spincycle said:


> Are you guys going to be there around 3-4pm? I need to go from Toronto to Waterloo to Barrie, so if you guys are there a bit later, I'll join. :ss


We'll just be gettin' started! Hope you make it out, would be great to meet.


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic. I'll be there! I reallllly hope my order from taboo arrives tomorrow, or I won't have much to share.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

spincycle said:


> Fantastic. I'll be there! I reallllly hope my order from taboo arrives tomorrow, or I won't have much to share.


I can probably find you a stick or two in my cabinet :ss


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

GWN said:


> I can probably find you a stick or two in my cabinet :ss


:dr

Good god you guys are a bad influence.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

spincycle said:


> :dr
> 
> Good god you guys are a bad influence.


:tpd:They are very bad:hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

spincycle said:


> Fantastic. I'll be there! I reallllly hope my order from taboo arrives tomorrow, or I won't have much to share.


prolly not a good thing to say in a herf thread.....:r:gn:r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

shaggy said:


> prolly not a good thing to say in a herf thread.....:r:gn:r


:tpd:Whens the bus leave chief?


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

shaggy said:


> prolly not a good thing to say in a herf thread.....:r:gn:r


? Sorry, I'm still a noobie, so I don't get it.  Not good to talk about ordering online?


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

spincycle said:


> ? Sorry, I'm still a noobie, so I don't get it.  Not good to talk about ordering online?


For your sake I hope you order comes in.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

spincycle said:


> ? Sorry, I'm still a noobie, so I don't get it.  Not good to talk about ordering online?


I believe what shaggy was trying to say was it's not a good thing to say your running low on cigars in a herf thread. Might I suggest you bring your bomb defusing equipment to the herf!! :gn :hn


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> I believe what shaggy was trying to say was it's not a good thing to say your running low on cigars in a herf thread. Might I suggest you bring your bomb defusing equipment to the herf!! :gn :hn


Since Nick's not coming, they may actually be a Gurkha available. Man, when he sees those, he's all over them like stink on a monkey.:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

North of Toronto? Isn't that where Santa lives? What do you mean "before" it starts snowing...?


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

DBall said:


> North of Toronto? Isn't that where Santa lives? What do you mean "before" it starts snowing...?


You comin' or what? It's not like you have anything going on in the next week or so.:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> For your sake I hope you order comes in.


i dont think that matters anymore donnie:r


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

nononoo!!! my order came in! They just delivered to my billing and not my shipping address!!! just found out! have mercy on a nooob!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Too late Newb! They are ruthless!


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry can't make it.

and Gwn, holy [email protected] that's a nice little stash you got going there


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

One more day

1. GWN
2. Shaggy
3. DonnieW
4. Buzzman600
5. Prefy 
6. Bear
7. spincycle
8. Conch?
9. A2VR6

Alright Alex!:tu


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

GWN said:


> Since Nick's not coming, they may actually be a Gurkha available. Man, when he sees those, he's all over them like stink on a monkey.:mn:mn:mn:mn


Good point!

Seeing I was the only one at the last herf who forgot to bring Nick a Gurkha (read: friend), I still have that one.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

nick is comin here on sunday.....i will forward all gurkas i recieve to him then...:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> nick is comin here on sunday.....i will forward all gurkas i recieve to him then...:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

GWN said:


> Since Nick's not coming, they may actually be a Gurkha available. Man, when he sees those, he's all over them like stink on a monkey.:mn:mn:mn:mn


Jeff you know I don't like Gurkhas!!! You can have them all!!! u



DonnieW said:


> Good point!
> 
> Seeing *I was the only one at the last herf who forgot to bring Nick a Gurkha *(read: friend), I still have that one.


Yes Donnie and I will not forget that, you are a real friend!! :tu :tu



shaggy said:


> nick is comin here on sunday.....i will forward all gurkas i recieve to him then...:tu


Your horns are showing again lucifer!!


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

D'oh on me!!!:sl

I would love to join you guys and meet some of the characters of CS but I just saw this thread now and I already have plans with my wife that I know I can't get out of on such short notice otherwise :gnis in store for me.

Hope everyone has a great time :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

See you all soon! 

It's HERFIN' TIME!!! :chk


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear said:


> See you all soon!
> 
> It's HERFIN' TIME!!! :chk


You know it!!:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great time jeff...one of the most relaxing herfs i have had the honour of attending. great to see all the old guys (donnie) and some new ones. i was a bit disappointed that the newbie didnt get quite the beatdown i was hopin...i guess the large box he brought scared everyone.:r

once again jeff...top notch....thanks for the great day:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> great time jeff...one of the most relaxing herfs i have had the honour of attending. great to see all the old guys (donnie) and some new ones. i was a bit disappointed that the newbie didnt get quite the beatdown i was hopin...i guess the large box he brought scared everyone.:r
> 
> once again jeff...top notch....thanks for the great day:tu


I did hit him with a humi. :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Great herf guys. I think my dad really digged it. Here's a pic:
Back row from left: Prefy, A2VR6, Bear, Bill (my pop) Shaggy, Spincycle. Front row: Buzzman600, DonnieW.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great herf Jeff, thanks again for the hospitality!
Good to see the guys again (even Mike :chk)


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

GWN said:


> Great herf guys. I think my dad really digged it. Here's a pic:
> Back row from left: Prefy, A2VR6, Bear, Bill (my pop) Shaggy, Spincycle. Front row: Buzzman600, DonnieW.


What a photogenic bunch:r

Great HERF Jeff,

Great food, Great cigars and best of all Great company. I'm sure I will remember this one for a long time to come as it was my first. It always nice when I have somebody else cooking me food too:r

Thanks for the great time and I can't wait to do it again:tu


----------



## spincycle (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for an awesome time. It was great to meet all of you! Can't wait to do this again.

And oh, I posted a warning for all the other noobies. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1927271#post1927271


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

*AWESOME HERF JEFF!!* You're a great host and sure know how to put on a first-class Herf. It was great to meet your old man too, he's definitely one of us (I mean that in a good way!). Same goes for Spin and Prefy, glad you guys came out and hope to see you guys out again.



shaggy said:


> ... i was a bit disappointed that the newbie didnt get quite the beatdown i was hopin...i guess the large box he brought scared everyone.


Yeah, good play by Spin - he brought his ENTIRE mail order shipment in the box thinking he'd get it easy. WRONG!! :r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

My pleasure, guys. I'll make sure I pick a warmer weekend next year.:tu


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

It looks like you guys had a great time regardless of the weather. Hopefully next summer I'll be able to make it to my first Herf!!!!

Very nice gesture towards Spincycle guys :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Great timee Jeff, even though I was only up for 24hrs. Nice to see some new faces and even some of the old wrinkled guys :ss


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Great herf Jeff
good 2 see u all
next time i will bring the butter tarts:w


----------

